# bearings



## snapper (Mar 5, 2008)

Are hybrid ceramic bearings faster than abec 7 bearings ?

Also how come they are not rated ?

Can I get the pros and cons on both for the max distance .


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

snapper said:


> Are hybrid ceramic bearings faster than abec 7 bearings ?
> 
> Also how come they are not rated ?
> 
> Can I get the pros and cons on both for the max distance .



They are rated- or should be- if the supplier won't give you the rating- stay away from them.

The ratings have to do with tolerances that the bearing parts are manufactured to, not the speed of the bearing. The speed of the bearing is generally controlled by the thickness of the oil used in the bearing, heavier oils will slow the bearing down, lioghter oils will speed it up. Spool tension also plays a role- too much tension and the spool will not have any side to side movement, too loose and there wil be slop in the spool - meaning excessive side to side movement.

I like ceramics because they run much quieter and generally run smoother (IMO), which may lead to longer casts, even if the bearings are running at identical start up speed to steel bearings. Actually smoother bearings- in a well balanced spool will "maintain" their speed longer- meaning average "rpm" during the cast will be higher.

So in a nutshell the initial speed of two bearings may be the same at start up, but the smoother running bearings with thinner oil will maintain there speed for a longer time period. 


Hope that makes sense- sometimes I even confuse myself 


:fishing:


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Abec 5 and 7 bearings are or can be hybrid ceramics bearings. In my tourney reels I throw Abec 5 hybrids, many people have found the Abec 7's have too tight of a tolerance for tournament bearings, not to say they can't be used. I personally think you can get just as good, bang for the buck with Abec 5's. 5 sets for $50.00 or $30.00 for one set of Abec 7's.

Ron


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron, you get the package?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been meaning to call you, yes they came and look great. Thank you for sending these over. I'll be in touch.

Ron


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Surf Cat: Actually, a darn good explaination!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> Surf Cat: Actually, a darn good explaination!


Thanks - BTW I agree with Iceman - I prefer Abec 5's to ABEC 7's in tournament reels, but I do use the pricier ceramics (about $40.00 a pair) which have a harder grade of ceramic ball than the cheaper hybrids.

THe other thing about ceramic balls is they don't heat up with friction the way steel bearings do- they can in fact be ran totally dry- no oil, and a number of tournament casters run their ceramics dry. I don't care for the noise- so I use a little light oil for control and noise reduction.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Surf for general fishing do you recomend the ceramics over a stock steel bearing? As far as durability is concerned.


----------



## snapper (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info, this is a great site


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

seajay said:


> Surf for general fishing do you recomend the ceramics over a stock steel bearing? As far as durability is concerned.


I did upgrade my 525 to ceramics, and will not go back- they are just that much more pleasant to cast with IMO, whether they are more durable I couldn't say, if properly maintained either type should last for years, tho ocassionally you may have one go bad.

I have a few reels, the Daiwa 30 grandwave and saltist series, etc, that I have not put ceramics in and it is really not a big deal on the larger reels, keep em cleaned and oiled and they should perform fine.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

abec does not make bearings. abec is only a scale used to check bearings, you can use this scale on ceramics or stainless. Lets start with stainless, abec uses 1,3,5,7,and 9 with 9 having the tightest tolerances. to achive this tight tolerance requires polishing the balls found in the bearing. unfortunatily when you polish the balls it makes them softer,(wears quicker) think of a 1 as being a hard course ball and a 9 as being very smooth softer ball. 
The balls found in good ceramic bearings are actually harded than stainless, they also weigh less and require less lubercation. Allthough it may sound like it, I"m not a ceramic bearing salesman............. david
ps...... if they arent rated they probly didn"t even make the grade as a 1


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Surf


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I know they are real pricey but what about a full set of ceramic bearings? Where the outer race and inner race are also ceramic! I know someone using these right now and they are getting good distance!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Dig-on-me said:


> I know they are real pricey but what about a full set of ceramic bearings? Where the outer race and inner race are also ceramic! I know someone using these right now and they are getting good distance!


Depends on the reel. With the 525 Mag, it isn't necessary for distance purposes because when the reel is in freespool, the spool is completely disengaged and therefore, the only bearings that really come into play are the two spool bearings.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> Depends on the reel. With the 525 Mag, it isn't necessary for distance purposes because when the reel is in freespool, the spool is completely disengaged and therefore, the only bearings that really come into play are the two spool bearings.



Dig-on-me is talking about full ceramics for the spool bearings. Typical ceramics use ceramic balls combined with steel races, wheras full ceramics have no steel.


I haven't tried them myself, so can't offer an opinion, other than to say at least theoretically I'm not sure if the short spin time of a reel really takes advantage of full ceramics, whereas if they were employed in a device with high RPMs for an extended length of time (say minature racing cars) I could see where they would have the benefit of not heating up.

Still, if someone can prove they increase distance - I'm all for em. 

:fishing:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Dig-on-me is talking about full ceramics for the spool bearings. Typical ceramics use ceramic balls combined with steel races, wheras full ceramics have no steel.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried them myself, so can't offer an opinion, other than to say at least theoretically I'm not sure if the short spin time of a reel really takes advantage of full ceramics, whereas if they were employed in a device with high RPMs for an extended length of time (say minature racing cars) I could see where they would have the benefit of not heating up.
> ...


After re-reading it, you're right. I concentrated on "full set of ceramics" and overlooked the "outer and inner race" part.


----------

